# PimpSoul



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 25, 2020)

My take on the FullTone PlimSoul.  I liked the idea of what Mike Fuller was attempting with the PlimSoul, but found a different way to accomplish the "amplifier sag" behavior (and skirted his patent in the process).  Like the PlimSoul, this is basically an SD-1 driving a Rat.  In addition, I split the dual STAGE2 pot into separate controls: DRIVE & CRUNCH.  DRIVE sets the gain of the 2nd stage. CRUNCH control the intensity of the diode hard limiting.  I increased the gain range of the 2nd stage. I also changed the TONE control to the AMZ-type.  The Aqua LED indicates ON/OFF, the red LED flickers with the "sag."  I'm going to have to either make a decal or hand letter this thing because the labels just don't work on a shiny case.  But it sounds good.


----------



## Barry (Mar 25, 2020)

Looks good


----------



## Mourguitars (Mar 26, 2020)

Looks great Chuck, I like those knobs......!

Mike


----------



## HamishR (Mar 26, 2020)

Is it ok to admire another man's knobs?


----------



## phi1 (Mar 26, 2020)

The real question... are you gonna patent your way of doing the amplifier sag?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 26, 2020)

Mourguitars said:


> Looks great Chuck, I like those knobs......!



Got 'em from Tayda.  The only downside is the numbering goes around 360° from zero to nine but the typical pot rotation is 300°.  While Nigel Tuffnel's might go to 11, these only go to 8.3. ?


----------



## reubenreub (Mar 26, 2020)

This is super cool! Would love to build one of these myself!


----------



## benny_profane (Mar 26, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Like the PlimSoul, this is basically an SD-1 driving a Rat.


Isn’t it a Rat driving an SD-1?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 26, 2020)

No.  1st stage is a soft clipper with asymmetrical diodes, like an SD-1.  2nd stage is a hard clipper followed by treble cut, like a Rat.  The 2nd stage does not have the Rat's characteristic bass response shaping, but is otherwise, very similar. Call the 2nd stage a Distortion+ with a tone control if you prefer.  Here's the PlimSoul v2 sch.  This is not what I built, but close enough for illustrative purposes.


----------



## benny_profane (Mar 26, 2020)

Ah okay. That’s a bit different than what I had seen. The bass response was in the first stage and a few things had been moved around a bit. Thanks for the rundown! What schem did you use out of curiosity?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 26, 2020)

It's mostly like this.  I'll share the sag design or not depending on whether I decide to submit a patent application.  Right now, I'm leaning toward no patent application.


----------



## HamishR (Mar 27, 2020)

"The only downside is the numbering goes around 360° from zero to nine but the typical pot rotation is 300°. While Nigel Tuffnel's might go to 11, these only go to 8.3. ?"

Well why don't you make 10 the loudest?  Start at 1.7?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 27, 2020)

Good idea.  I'll do that.


----------



## music6000 (Mar 27, 2020)

I had similar knobs that I got local for my eyelet board Lumpy's Lemon Drop build a couple of years ago.
I ended up putting them on a 1/4 inch Shaft in my Drill & polished the numbers Off with  0000 steel wool.
Replaced with Black Pointer cut from Black Adhesive Vinyl.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Mar 27, 2020)

holy hell. it's a far cry from where it started. would love to hear it.


----------

